# Looking for FL Breeder



## ilovegs (Oct 15, 2013)

I am looking for recommendations for a reputable breeder in Florida






Looking for working line german shepherd male puppy to add to our family - any info would be most appreciative - thank you


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

What part of Florida and what exactly do you want to do with your pup?


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I'm very interested to see the responses in this thread.... we did a lot of searching and research looking for our next puppy here in Florida.. Our favorite kennel no longer produces puppies. We settled on one and he turned out to be very sick. I hope you guys can find a good breeder here! If not maybe driving to pick one up might be a better idea :frown2:.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Big State, so depending where you are at, other states can easily be in play as well. 

In Miami look at Von Calvo

Von Calvo | Von Calvo German Shepherds


----------



## jhfla (Jan 12, 2017)

ilovegs said:


> I am looking for recommendations for a reputable breeder in Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jill Doherty / Von Der Tetiaroa is a great working line breeder located in Inverness Florida. You can check out her Facebook page to see her dogs. She is a very knowledgeable and responsible breeder and won't sell you a dog if she doesn't think it's a good fit.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

kr16 said:


> Big State, so depending where you are at, other states can easily be in play as well.
> 
> In Miami look at Von Calvo
> 
> Von Calvo | Von Calvo German Shepherds




not working lines.....show lines and looks like coatie show lines to boot!

Lee


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> not working lines.....show lines and looks like coatie show lines to boot!
> 
> Lee




I think he imports a lot and may be able to get anything. The guy does a lot of shows all over the world. May be a good person to contact. South Florida's pretty lame on the GSD's breeders


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

kr16 said:


> South Florida's pretty lame on the GSD's breeders


Yep. I'm in South Florida, and the quality breeder selection is poor. I ended up having my puppy shipped from another state. What's funny is that I had recently moved from the Chicagoland area, which did have good breeders.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Good trainers are hard to come by here too. Well at least in my area. But I guess I'm fortunate that one of the only good ones around is one of the best period. As soon as he gets back to the states I'll start working with Ivan balabanov


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

thegooseman90 said:


> Good trainers are hard to come by here too. Well at least in my area. But I guess I'm fortunate that one of the only good ones around is one of the best period. As soon as he gets back to the states I'll start working with Ivan balabanov


Yep, his facility is where I'm going to have my dog evaluated.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

You could also maybe take a look at Ed Reyes, he trains orlandos police dogs. We didn't look at his this time because we didn't want a working line dog but I do think he breeds some. My last dog came from some of his lines and he was incredible.


----------



## m3infinity (Jan 3, 2018)

*Berg Quella Kennel*

Is anyone familiar with Berg Quella Kennel of Deland Florida? Are they a reputable Kennel?


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Berg has the dam less then two yrs old with hip and elbow rating not sure how. Also breeding less then 2 yrs old isn't good.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

also looking for a breeder in florida


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

wow you are lucky to be near ivan balabanov


----------



## apogee1mars (May 29, 2020)

Ruskin House of Shepherds, is where we got our precious furchild....Ap


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

apogee1mars said:


> Ruskin House of Shepherds, is where we got our precious furchild....Ap


Lots of red flags on this web site. The only information is pictures of the dogs. No peds. No titles. Just pictures.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

apogee1mars said:


> Ruskin House of Shepherds, is where we got our precious furchild....Ap


I wouldn’t consider that breeder based on her website. Again, that’s why I had my puppy shipped from another state. I couldn’t find a reputable breeder in Florida.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

IllinoisNative said:


> I wouldn’t consider that breeder based on her website. Again, that’s why I had my puppy shipped from another state. I couldn’t find a reputable breeder in Florida.


Ditto here


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This thread is from 2017.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I


Sunflowers said:


> This thread is from 2017.


I know, but when someone posts a byb recommendation, I just have to reply.


----------

